# Transistores Vs Optoacopladores



## electroaficionado (May 24, 2007)

Si bien no se mucho de electronica estuve investigando un poco sobre estos dos componentes y no estoy seguro de entender cuando se utiliza uno y cuando el otro. Voy a  tener que alimentar unas led's con un integrado y vi ejemplos con los dos asi que realmente no se cuando usar cada uno.   A cualquiera que me pueda aclarar un poco las cosas se le agradece....


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 25, 2007)

Una cosa son los tomates y otra muy distinta las zanaorias.

Los optoacopladores se utilizan normalmente para separar electricamente dos circuitos, pero que de alguna forma (opticamente) se puedan comunicar entre los distintos elementos.

Hay los mal apodados optoacopladores de barrera, son utilizados como sensores para la deteccion de pequeños opjetos.

Los transistores son el fundamento de la electronica y sus uso abarca cualquier pieza .


----------



## Elvic (May 25, 2007)

bien como te menciono la tan atinada respuesta de:* tiopepe123* el opto-acoplador se utiliza para aislar un circuito de otro; una especie de interfaz entre circuitos diferentes, (con diferentes características de alimentación ).

El transistor se utiliza en casos donde la carga consuma mas corriente que la que el integrado puede suministrar, es decir, como un switch pues al recibir poca corriente en la base-emisor  este puede manejar mas corriente hacia la carga(un rele, o bombilla) pero la misma fuente de alimentación de todo el circuito.

Es decir que si vas a utilizar con led´s no necesita ni los transistores bueno solo si vas utilizar leds que te consuman bastante corriente unos 100mA, pero en la data sheet  del integrado puedes ver cuanta corriente te puede dar.

y mucho menos  el opto-acoplador; pues es básicamente lo mismo ... un led encapsulado 


suerT


----------



## electroaficionado (May 25, 2007)

Muchas gracias elvic y tiopepe me han aclarado mucho... pasa que hay mucha información erronea por ahi y los que recien empezamos nos cuesta un poco mas... Suerte uqe existen lugares como este...


----------



## Dano (May 25, 2007)

No se donde tu buscas esa información erronea pero te puedo aconsejar es.wikipedia.com que tiene información muy fiable

Saludos


----------



## hades_21 (Jun 28, 2007)

los optocopladores son utilizados para lograr la aislacion electrica de de dos o mas etapas de un circuito electrico, simplemente el pricncipio optico es para poder permitir la comunicacion de una etapa con la otra en otras palabras trabaja como una interfaz que garantizara un buen desempeño del circuito, todo se hace para evitar que al presentarse una falla en el circuito afecte a todo el circuito.


----------



## carotaborda (Mar 4, 2008)

Bueno entonces si yo quiero utilizar un microcontrolador para activar la señal pero en realidad yo necesito es encender algo que tiene más corriente y más voltaje, que debo hacer el micro maneja 5Vdc y como 1.2 A y necesito manejar un motor que tiene 5A y 24Vdc. me colaboran con eso?

Gracias.


----------



## circuitoquemao (Jul 17, 2008)

a buena hora amigos(as), soy un estudiante y apenas estoy entrando al mundo de la electronica. He visto sus comentarios pero tengo una duda sobre lo que es una interfaz.(cuales dispositivos aparte de los optoacopladores me sirven como interfaz). Si un driver esta formado por un transistor o un rele para activar una carga, ¿ que otros dispositivos usaria como componente de driver para activar cargas?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 17, 2008)

Eso depende de la carga que quieres activar


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jul 17, 2008)

Un driver (controlador) no es un componente específico, es un circuíto en el cual el actor principal es siempre uno o más transistores. 



El optoacoplador se usa para aislar una etapa que utiliza voltajes peligrosos (como el de la red) de una etapa que utiliza voltajes inofensivos. Cumple una función análoga a la de  un relé, sólo que es más rápido y su salida controla menos corriente.


----------



## circuitoquemao (Jul 17, 2008)

tienes razon chico3001; gracias jazz light; estoy en estos momentos tratando de redactar un buen concepto sobre driver, se que sera extenso ya que se menciono el arma primordial del electronico que es el transistor; ya que creo que se pueden usar distintos tipos de transistores, y segun la carga se pueden diseñar estilos de driver segun la carga o´ el performance del diseñador. Pero todavia tengo dudas sobre lo que es una interfaz, jazz light menciono el optoacoplador. acaso una interfaz es un enlaze que a la vez separa voltajes bajos de los eltos?


----------



## circuitoquemao (Jul 17, 2008)

es decir, ¿que es una interfaz?   
 ¿¿¿¿puede generalisarse tambien este concepto en el mundo de los driver (transistores Vs optoacopladores) o difieren en unas cosas?       Help!


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jul 18, 2008)

Una interfaz es una etapa intérprete: transformadorrma en forma adecuada la información eléctrica de dos circuítos de modo que puedan comunicarse. Un ejemplo de interfaz es un convertidor digital-analógico.


----------



## circuitoquemao (Jul 18, 2008)

de acuerdo jazz. creo que ya estoy mas o menos ubicandome, un driver de manera interpretada es el circuito en ''si'' de intermedio que une dos circuitos........... Y una ineterfaz vendria siendo el o un dispositivo cualquiera que se halla justo en la etapa final o intermedia del driver(circuito) para facilitar la union con el otro circuito o la carga. Es decir dicho dispositivo seria el dispositivo magico el cual tipicamente se usa el transistor, pero existen otros como los opto., los puente H,los convertidores dc/ac, y otros. Todo dependiendo de la carga y lo demas queda a exclusividad del diseñador...............................diganme si estoy en lo cierto.  gracias!.


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jul 18, 2008)

Mientras entiendas la diferencia entre _controlar_ y _traducir_ podras decidir cuando un circuíto es un driver o una interfaz. Por ejemplo, en informática, un driver es un programa que controla a un periférico. La interfaz es el sistema operativo. 


En electrónica, un driver podría ser un transistor, y la interfaz un transformador para acoplar el driver a su carga.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 18, 2008)

Para mas simple... un driver se encarga de encender cargas de potencia, una interfaz es un circuito que traduce una señal a otra... 

Ejemplos de drivers: Transistores, optoacopladores, mosfets, relays

Ejemplos de interfaces: RS232, sensores, convertidor corriente a voltaje, transmisor FM


----------



## chos2 (Jul 30, 2008)

hola tengo una duda si se le aplica mucha tension entre base- emisor de un transistror mas de la que es capaz de soportar este se quema pero la resistencia entre emisor y colector sera alta o baja?
perdonen si no corresponde la ubicacion de este comentario
gracias


----------



## Elvic (Jul 30, 2008)

chos2 dijo:
			
		

> hola tengo una duda si se le aplica mucha tension entre base- emisor de un transistror mas de la que es capaz de soportar este se quema pero la resistencia entre emisor y colector sera alta o baja?
> perdonen si no corresponde la ubicacion de este comentario
> gracias



Pero que caso tendría si ya sabes que el transistor esta quemado, y ya no funciona ,

en todo caso se pueden presentar  las  dos posibilidades  o que se ponga en corto el emisor con el colector o este quede abierto..

aunque yo opino que es mas probable, que quedar en corto (baja resistencia)

suerT


----------



## chos2 (Jul 30, 2008)

gracias elvic la cosa es que ese transistor forma parte de un amplificador que estoy haciendo y si este estaba  en corto siempre quedaban alimentados los transistores de potencia y el amplificador siempre estaba funcionando a maxima potencia sin tener una señal de entrada


----------



## chaskkwylde (Sep 24, 2008)

Quiero aportar primero que nada con que un driver o controlador o como lo llamen...no es un dispositivo ni un circuito ni un software ni nada por el estilo....es una ecuacion integro-diferencial...como lo es un PID o PI o etc...el cual esta compuesto por....una accion proporcional a la señal de entrada(es decir la amplificación o atenuacion de esta) mas la integracion de la señal de entrada y mas la derivacion de esta funcion de entrada si es que fuera PID.

Esta ecuacion integro diferencial se puede expresar en diferentes planos como por ej...nuestro tan conocido y amado plano de tiempo...el plano S donde la variable ya no es el tiempo, sino la frecuencia...o aquel oscuro y temible mundo del plano Z...que al final es la misma payasada pero las muestras se toman no en tiempo continuo, sino cada ciertos instantes de tiempo (osea...como sakarle una foto a la señal cada cierto tiempo).

Finalmente...esta extraña ecuacion...puede ser "Implementada" atravez de un circuito electronico si queremos procesar una señal analogica....o atravez de un software(en realidad un algoritmo que "describe" a la ecuacion integrodiferencial pero en tiempo discreto) si es que queremos procesar la señal atravez de una maquina como un PC....un microcontrolador...un PLC etc. Recordemos que una maquina como estas...solo sabe de 0 y 1...por lo tanto no entiende nada de una ecuacion en funcion de tiempo continuo...para esto usamos la discretizacion.

saludos


----------



## jorgelaratawasa (Oct 23, 2009)

Mira yo te voy a dar la respuesta mas clara y consisa, para la aplicación del motor que mencionas arriba debes usar un optoacoplador,esto es por la variación de coltage y corriente con respecto al CI.
En el caso de los leds solo debes usar el transistor si se tarata de un conjunto de ellos de solo ser uno pues dependiendo del integrado que tengas puedes o no usar una resistencia de almenos 330 ohms.
Espero te ayude la información.


----------

